# الحساب الازم



## ابوشوقى (12 يونيو 2011)

الحساب الازم 
الاعضاء الكرم والزائرين 
هناك موضوع جاد جدا عن اختيار السرعات لعمليات التشغيل والتشكيل 
مثلا سرعة القطع
التغذية
عمق القطع
سرعة الدوران للماكينة او عمود الادارة 
عدد المشاوير 
الزمن اللازم لانهاء كل هذة العمليات اى حساب السرعات بلنسبة للزمن
اوطول الشغلة
 وماهى العلاقة بين كل هذة الانواع
من يعرف هذة الحسابات اوانواع اخرى لتسهيل الحسابات 
او هناك جداول معدة 
وكيفية معرفة نوع المعدن ودرجة صلابتة


----------



## abo_slaim (12 يونيو 2011)

للفائده 
صفحات لحساب السرعات

http://www.daycounter.com/Calculators/GCode/Feed-Rate-Calculator.phtml

http://www.custompartnet.com/calculator/milling-speed-and-feed

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/feed-rate-calculator/id376358618?mt=8

http://www.cncexpo.com/SpeedsFeeds.aspx


----------



## ابوشوقى (12 يونيو 2011)

اشكرك يااخى لكن كيف احتفظ بهذة الجداول 
وعلى اى اساس تمت هذه الحسابات


----------



## wael1975 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

